# Abitur 2011



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (14. März 2011)

Soooo

für mich gehts morgen los mit dem Ernst von dat ganze.

mal schaun ob ich die 13 Jahre gut investiert hab    

wie siehts bei euch aus?

seit ihr schon mitten drin, bereits fertig oder liegen noch sonstige prüfungen an?

wie bereitet ihr euch drauf vor, welches gefühl habt ihr?

hofft ihr auf eine göttliche eingebung oder habt ihr stur eure bücher auswendig gelernt?

in diesem sinne


----------



## Chakalaker (14. März 2011)

SchlimmsterAlptraum schrieb:


> Soooo
> 
> für mich gehts morgen los mit dem Ernst von dat ganze.
> 
> ...





Ich wünsch dir viel Glück (;


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2011)

SchlimmsterAlptraum schrieb:


> seit ihr schon mitten drin, bereits fertig oder liegen noch sonstige prüfungen an?
> 
> wie bereitet ihr euch drauf vor, welches gefühl habt ihr?
> 
> hofft ihr auf eine göttliche eingebung oder habt ihr stur eure bücher auswendig gelernt?



1. Geht erst ab 2. Mai los 

2. Ich bereite mich so gesehen nur auf Biologie und Geschichte vor. Englisch und Deutsch schau ich mir nur noch mal ein paar stilistische Mittel an und das wars.

3. Eingebung, keine göttliche. :X


----------



## Kuman (14. März 2011)

Ich schreib am Mittwoch Mathe, Freitag WL und nächste Woche Mittwoch ReWe. Da bleibt net mehr viel Zeit für WoW^^


----------



## Tyro (14. März 2011)

Schreibe im Moment meine Vorabiklausuren, Mathe Lk und Englisch GK hab ich schon hinter mir, am Freitag folgt dann noch Physik Lk und dann bin ich mit den Vorprüfungen durch. Losgehen mit den Abiprüfungen tut es bei mir am 4. Mai mit Englisch GK, am 10. Mai kommt dann meine Mathe Lk und am 12. Mai meine Physik Lk Prüfung, zwischen dem 24. und 26. Mai hab ich dann noch meine mündliche Abiprüfung im Erdkunde GK, dann bin ich schon durch. Intensiv vorbereiten werde/hab ich mich nur in meinen beidne Lks Mathe und Physik, in Englisch bin ich der Auffassung entweder man kann mit der englischen Sprache umgehen oder nicht, daher ist das jetzt kein riesen Problem für mich und Erdkunde liegt mir auch daher werde ich mir das erst nach dem 12. Mai zu Gemüte führen, also die nächsten Wochen heißt es bei mir erstmal nur Mathe und Physik pauken! 
Also, allen denen das selbe Schicksal bevorsteht wie mir wünsch ich schonmal viel Erfolg! 

mfg
Tyro

PS: Und danach lassen wir es richtig krachen, bei mir geht es dann am 31. Mai/1. Juni erstmal ab zu Rock am Ring!


----------



## Meriane (14. März 2011)

Warum fangen die Abiturprüfungen in manchen Bundesländern schon so früh an?
Meien erste Klausur ist erst am 4.5.
Hab also noch viel Zeit
Bin allerdings ein bisschen neidisch, ist ja dann alles Anderthalb Monate früher vorbei


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2. Ich bereite mich so gesehen nur auf Biologie und Geschichte vor. Englisch und Deutsch schau ich mir nur noch mal ein paar stilistische Mittel an und das wars.



Mathe Naturtalent oder abgewählt (soll ja in einigen Bundesländern möglich sein. Hier leider nicht *sigh*)?

Biologie ist toll, hab ich auch 4-stündig. Bei mir dauert's allerdings noch ein Jährchen bis zum Abi.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mathe Naturtalent oder abgewählt (soll ja in einigen Bundesländern möglich sein. Hier leider nicht *sigh*)?



Für die Abitur-Prüfung abgewählt. Ich stehe mit Mathe auf Kriegsfuss.


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2011)

Dito. Leider können wir das aber nicht abwählen hier :S


----------



## Somero (14. März 2011)

Mittwoch Mathe und dann nächste Woche Enlisch und Chemie  ma schauen wies wird^^ viel glück euch allen

PS: Nur bedingt vorbereitet^^ Mut zur Lücke ^^


----------



## schneemaus (14. März 2011)

Hach ja, das Abi. Wie hab ich das herbeigesehnt - und ich vermisse immer noch nicht meine Schulzeit. Ich hab vor 3 Jahren Abi gemacht - am 07. März war Abiball. Ja, am 7. März. Wir haben im Januar Abitur geschrieben. Tatsache. Rheinland-Pfalz eben. Also beschwert euch nicht von wegen früh anfangen ^^

Dafür, dass ich nix gelernt hab (ich bereue es inzwischen zutiefst - aber damals war ich halt blöd und spätpubertär), ist mein Abi doch noch ganz annehmbar geworden - jedoch deutlich unter meinen Möglichkeiten.

Ich hatte Deutsch, Bio und Englisch als Leistungskurse. Deutsch hab ich dann "abgestuft", hab mein Abitur quasi auf Grundkursniveau geschrieben. Gott sei Dank, denn ich hab den Gedichtvergleich genommen und fast die vollen 6 Zeitstunden ausgenutzt - wenn ich es nicht abgestuft hätte, hätte ich in der letzten Viertelstunde, die ich nach meinem Schreiben noch Zeit hatte, ein Sonett hinschludern müssen. Öhm... ich bezweifle, dass da überhaupt ein Sonett entstanden wäre, geschweige denn ein gutes.

In Englisch hatte ich den Vietnamkrieg als Thema. Einen Text, den ich analysieren musste, und dann Vergleiche zu im Unterricht besprochenen Themen ziehen musste. In Bio hatten wir zwei "Themenkomplexe" mit je zwei kombinierten Themen: Evolution und Ökologie sowie Genetik und Neurobiologie, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

Mündlich musste ich dann entweder in Geographie oder Geschichte (Gemeinschaftskunde eben - Sozi durfte ich nicht, weil ich das nur bis 12/1 hatte, weil danach Erdkunde kam. Und da das so lange her war, durfte ich nicht in Sozi ins Mündliche - sehr schade). Hab mich dann für Geschichte entschieden und hatte die Themen "Innenpolitik von Adolf Hitler" sowie "Weimarer Republik", auf die ich mich vorbereiten musste. Hab gelernt wie nochwas, kam ins Mündliche und wusste nix mehr - völliger Blackout. Vielen Dank, Prüfungsangst! 



Mich würde auch interessieren, was ihr so als Abimotto hattet. Wir hatten damals "AbiGen - Uns zu klonen wird sich lohnen"  Und ja, ich fand's scheiße. Ich war ja für "Abihuana - Mit einer Tüte fing alles an", aber leider bekam das erstere ein paar mehr Stimmen - aus welchem Grund auch immer.


----------



## Konov (14. März 2011)

Ich hab mich vor ein paar Jahren nach meiner Ausbildung dazu entschlossen das Abi nachzumachen...

Mittlerweile bin ich an der Abendschule fast fertig, werde wohl dieses Jahr abgehen. Mal sehen wie es läuft


----------



## Tyro (14. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interessieren, was ihr so als Abimotto hattet. Wir hatten damals "AbiGen - Uns zu klonen wird sich lohnen"  Und ja, ich fand's scheiße. Ich war ja für "Abihuana - Mit einer Tüte fing alles an", aber leider bekam das erstere ein paar mehr Stimmen - aus welchem Grund auch immer.



Unseres ist: VitABI Klitschko - 13 Jahre durchgeboxt!


----------



## Ol@f (14. März 2011)

Ich weiß noch wie es bei mir war:
Physik (LK) hab ich etwa 1 Woche gelernt. Im Nachhinein hätte ich mir das sparen können... Da hätte ich vllt. doch nur 2-3 Tage investieren müssen. Ergebnis: 12P Vornote:12,5P
Mathematik (LK) hab ich 1 Tag vorher gelernt (bzw. mal die alten Abiturklausuren durchgeguckt).  Ergebnis: 15P Vornote: 14P
Englisch (GK) hab ich 2 Tage vorher gelernt. Ergebnis: 7P Vornote:6P (<--- Die verdammte mündliche Note hat mich immer runtergezogen )

Erdkunde(mündlich) da hab ich etwa 3 Tage für gelernt. Ergebnis: 9P Vornote:7,25 oder so ähnlich. In der Prüfung hat mich der 2te (freie) Teil ein bisschen durcheinander gebracht, sonst wär es besser geworden.. 


Bei den meisten aus meiner Stufe sah die Vorbereitungsdauer ähnlich aus. Ein "hartes" Fach,ein "Mittelding" und zwei "gemütliche" Fächer". Am besten vorbereiten konnte man sich mMn mit den alten Abiturklausuren, weil man da schnell ein Gefühl für die Fragen entwickelt hat und damit weiß, worauf man hinaus soll.

Falls wer die Zugangsdaten für NRW braucht:
Name:164744
PW:darigot7
(Hab ich irgendwo im Inet gefunden. Normalerweise sollte man die Zugangsdaten auch in der Schule erfragen können - bei mir waren se bloß alle so lahm.)


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hach ja, das Abi. Wie hab ich das herbeigesehnt - und ich vermisse immer noch nicht meine Schulzeit. Ich hab vor 3 Jahren Abi gemacht - am 07. März war Abiball. Ja, am 7. März. Wir haben im Januar Abitur geschrieben. Tatsache. Rheinland-Pfalz eben. Also beschwert euch nicht von wegen früh anfangen ^^
> 
> Dafür, dass ich nix gelernt hab (ich bereue es inzwischen zutiefst - aber damals war ich halt blöd und spätpubertär), ist mein Abi doch noch ganz annehmbar geworden - jedoch deutlich unter meinen Möglichkeiten.
> 
> ...



Ach ja, noch jemand aus der Pfalz. Ich hatte auch die beliebten DREI LK's und zwar Geschichte, Englisch und Physik. Im Januar in einer Woche alle drei geschrieben, dann bis März mehr oder weniger frei mit Schule gemischt gehabt und dann mündliches Abi in Deutsch. Abi in Geschichte und Englisch war gut, Physik hab ich total verhauen, aber die Aufgaben waren auch oft doppeldeutig. In Deutsch hatte ich mündlich glaub 11 Punkte oder 10. Ging über Woyzeck, war recht einfach.

Unser Abimotto war "BacABI, 13 Jahre Rum". Naja, nettes Wortspiel, aber umgehauen hats mich nicht. Außerdem raffen wohl nur wenige, dass von Rum eigentlich eine Anspielung auf Ruhm besteht... naja, ich kenn von der Stufe eh kaum noch einen. 

War aber auf einer super Schule. Herxheim, falls dir das als Pfälzerin was sagt. ^^


----------



## Sugarwarlock (15. März 2011)

Kein NC => kein lernen... bestehen tu ich auch so


----------



## Tyro (15. März 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Bei den meisten aus meiner Stufe sah die Vorbereitungsdauer ähnlich aus. Ein "hartes" Fach,ein "Mittelding" und zwei "gemütliche" Fächer". Am besten vorbereiten konnte man sich mMn mit den alten Abiturklausuren, weil man da schnell ein Gefühl für die Fragen entwickelt hat und damit weiß, worauf man hinaus soll.



Bei mir sieht es etwas anders aus, ich hab zwei "Härtefälle" (Mathe LK, Physik LK), ein Mittelding (Erdkunde GK [mündlich]) und ein gemütliches (Englisch GK). Meine LK-Wahl war einfach die größte Fehlentscheidung, die ich je in meiner Schullaufbahn getroffen habe, ich schaffe es nur mit Müh und Not, dass ich beide Fächer glatt 3 habe, aber nunja, die Möglichkeit die Jahrgangsstufe 12 zu wiederholen und eine neue Wahl zu treffen hatte ich nicht und nach der 12 mit einem eher mittelmäßigen Fachabi (2,4er Schnitt) abzugehen, hatte ich auch keine Lust drauf, ergo die 13 noch irgendwie rumkriegen, Gottseidank hab ich schon einen Ausbldungsplatz sicher und muss das Abi nur noch bestehen, Note egal (d.h. zur Not tut es auch ein 3,9er Schnitt ), aber da mich meine GKs wieder ein bischchen rausreißen wird mein Abischnitt vorrausichtlich so zwischen 2,4 und 2,8 liegen!


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. März 2011)

Ich musste erst 35 Jahre alt werden um mein "Abi" durch die Hintertür eines Fachhochschulstudiums zu ergaunern.
Also seid schlauer als ich und gebt alles 
*Daumen drück*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. März 2011)

nu fühl ich mich wieder alt >.>


viel glück allen die es jetzt angehen


----------



## Kuman (15. März 2011)

Und da sag mal einer Zocker würden die Schule vernachlässigen...Wenns schon im Forum ums Abi geht^^


----------



## Ennia (15. März 2011)

Hm, bei uns sah das Ganze etwas anders aus. Wir mussten mindestens 3 Schriftliche und 3 Mündliche Prüfungen ablegen dazu kam noch eine Fachbereichsarbeit in dessen Fach man dann auch mündlich zur Matura antreten musste. Wenn man keine FBA schreiben wollte, dann durfte man sogar zu 4 schriftlichen Prüfungen antreten. Das dauerte dann 2 Tage, dazwischen ein Monat Lernferien und danach wurde man entlassen... 

Mittlerweile bin ich sowieso der Meinung, dass Matura/Abi nichts mehr wert sind. Wenn ich dran denke, dass die Fachhochschulen auch Leute zulassen, die eine Lehre und Berufserfahrung vorweisen können zulassen und nach 3 Jahren ihren BA/BS bekommen... Naja, dann hab ich auch noch von jemanden gehört, dass ein Typ seinen MBA in der Schweiz innerhalb eines Jahres gemacht hat - ohne Abi oder Matura.


Ich wünsche den AbiturientInnen und MaturantInnen 2011 viel Erfolg. Was macht ihr danach - habt ihr schon Pläne?


----------



## Ogil (15. März 2011)

Bei mir ist das Abi auch schon ein paar Jahre her - und noch leicht anders als heute. 2 Leistungskurse (Mathe und Physik) in denen man schriftliche Pruefung machen musste - und mit den restlichen beiden Pruefungen musste man dann die restlichen Bereiche (Sprache und Gesellschaft) abdecken. Bei mir war das dann noch eine schriftliche English-Pruefung und eine muendliche Pruefung "Wirtschaft & Recht". 

Lustig war, dass wir alle vorher mit irgendwelchen Programmen rumgespielt haben und uns so ausrechnen konnten, welche Noten man jeweils brauchte um durchs einbringen welcher Faecher auf einen gewuenschten Schnitt zu kommen. Bei mir war es dann so, dass ich zur muendlichen Pruefung gegangen bin mit dem Wissen "Ich brauch mindestens 13 Punkte um auf meinen Schnitt zu kommen!" - und die hab ich auch bekommen. 

Wuensch auf jeden Fall allen Abi-Schreibern leichte Pruefungen und viel Glueck!


----------



## Miss Mojo (15. März 2011)

Ach Leute, das schafft ihr locker! Und hinterher merkt ihr alle, wie einfach es rückblickend doch war! 

Ich wünsche euch viel Kraft, Durchhaltevermögen und nicht vergessen: Immer das Ziel im Auge behalten!!


----------



## Falathrim (15. März 2011)

Urgks...apropos Abi...muss mit lernen anfangen *g*
Hab als Kurse auf erhöhtem Anforderungsniveau (LK) Geschichte, Englisch und Politik (Die ersten beiden doppelt gewertet), als Grundkurse Mathe (schriftlich) und Deutsch (mündlich)
Ist eine Riesenmenge an Lernstoff:
Geschichte: Französische Revolution (und Folgen), Sowjetunion (komplett ab 1860 (Bauernbefreiung)) und DDR (Also Spaltung, Koexistenz, deutsche Frage, friedliche Revolution)
Englisch: Irische Geschichte, Medien (Billigthema) und afro-amerikanische Geschichte (ab 1519)
Politik: Soziale Marktwirtschaft am Beispiel der Energiepolitik, Internationale Friedens- und Sicherheitspolitik und das politische System der Bundesrepublik Deutschland -> Gigantische Themenkomplexe
Mathe dagegen "einfach"
Deutsch: Deutsche Sprache der Gegenwart, Heinrich von Kleist (würg), Wissenschaft und Verantwortung (auch ne Menge)

Ansonsten weiß ich dass ich durchkommen werde, aber glänzend wirds nicht, vermutlich unter 3,0 :/
Aber endlich vorbei, nach 14 Jahren *g*

Abi-Motto weiß ich grad nicht, ich meine "2,011 Promille - Ich glaub ich seh doppelt!" (Als Anspielung auf unseren Doppeljahrgang)


----------



## schneemaus (15. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ach ja, noch jemand aus der Pfalz. Ich hatte auch die beliebten DREI LK's und zwar Geschichte, Englisch und Physik. Im Januar in einer Woche alle drei geschrieben, dann bis März mehr oder weniger frei mit Schule gemischt gehabt und dann mündliches Abi in Deutsch. Abi in Geschichte und Englisch war gut, Physik hab ich total verhauen, aber die Aufgaben waren auch oft doppeldeutig. In Deutsch hatte ich mündlich glaub 11 Punkte oder 10. Ging über Woyzeck, war recht einfach.
> 
> Unser Abimotto war "BacABI, 13 Jahre Rum". Naja, nettes Wortspiel, aber umgehauen hats mich nicht. Außerdem raffen wohl nur wenige, dass von Rum eigentlich eine Anspielung auf Ruhm besteht... naja, ich kenn von der Stufe eh kaum noch einen.
> 
> War aber auf einer super Schule. Herxheim, falls dir das als Pfälzerin was sagt. ^^



Tztz, so viele Parallelen zwischen uns - fast fängt es an, mir Angst zu machen 

Nein, Herxheim sagt mir nix. Aber ich bezweifle, dass dir der Weierhof was sagt ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (15. März 2011)

..und heute geht meine erste Vorlesung erst um 17 Uhr los.


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (15. März 2011)

Wow, bin echt überrascht über die positive Resonanz hier 

hatte mehr so die befürchtung der thread wird belächelt und dümpelt so vor sich hin 

aber scheinbar is das doch n aktuelleres thema und ein beweis das wow nich NUUR was für harzer is    

so, deutsch erledigt 330 min, teilweise den größten nonsens aus den fingern gesaugt aber done.

morgen noch mathe   am donnerstag englisch und am montag noch geographie 

dann abi ausfahrt, 2 monate gemütliches vor sich hingammeln bis man merkt scheißeeeeeeeee demnächst steht doch die mündliche prästentationsprüfung an   

war doch grad so schön entspannt aber, was solls    ein bisschen historisches fachgebrabbel werd ich irgendwo auch noch zusammenbekommen

UND DANN   geschafft, 13 jahre leid und elend liegen dann (hoffentlich) für immer hinter mir

unser Abimotto ist übrigens: nABIgation - life's ahead

ich hätte GlABIator - der kampf ist zu ende zwar besser und für meinen teil auch ein wenig passender gefunden aber sies drum.

der kampf geht jetzt erstmal weiter und zwar gegen Analysis und Analytische Geometrie   

mögen eure stifte spitz bleiben!


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. März 2011)

Glaub ich hab damals in Geschichte und Englisch jeweils 12 Seiten geschrieben. Danach hatte ich solche Krämpfe, dass ich kaum heimfahren konnte.


----------



## Somero (16. März 2011)

Puhh ein Lk heut geschafft (Mathe)^^ bis 13.45 geschrieben, mann ich konnt mich gar net mehr bewegen nach ca 4.5 Stunden sitzen ohne Raucherpause  jetzt noch nächste Woche Englisch (GK) und Chemie (LK) und ich habs fast geschafft^^
Ist es bei euch auch "Traditon" dass man nach ner Klausur noch auf dem Schulhof bleibt und zu Musik trinkt und chillt?
MfG

Ps: Wtf drei LKs ist ja krank


----------



## Erz1 (16. März 2011)

Somero schrieb:


> Ist es bei euch auch "Traditon" dass man nach ner Klausur noch auf dem Schulhof bleibt und zu Musik trinkt und chillt?



Ja, ist es


----------



## Meriane (16. März 2011)

Somero schrieb:


> Puhh ein Lk heut geschafft (Mathe)^^ bis 13.45 geschrieben, mann ich konnt mich gar net mehr bewegen nach ca 4.5 Stunden sitzen ohne Raucherpause  jetzt noch nächste Woche Englisch (GK) und Chemie (LK) und ich habs fast geschafft^^
> Ist es bei euch auch "Traditon" dass man nach ner Klausur noch auf dem Schulhof bleibt und zu Musik trinkt und chillt?
> MfG
> 
> Ps: Wtf drei LKs ist ja krank



Noch Philo mündlich? Das wären dann exakt meine Abi-Fächer xD


----------



## Somero (16. März 2011)

Ne muss Deutsch und PoWi mündlich machen^^ Philosophie gibts bei uns gar net^^


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (16. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interessieren, was ihr so als Abimotto hattet. Wir hatten damals "AbiGen - Uns zu klonen wird sich lohnen"  Und ja, ich fand's scheiße. Ich war ja für "Abihuana - Mit einer Tüte fing alles an", aber leider bekam das erstere ein paar mehr Stimmen - aus welchem Grund auch immer.



"cannABIs"... zur Zeugnissausgabe durften wir noch nen Song wählen der bei der Übergabe abgespielt wird, ich war stoned und es lief "Probiers mal mit Gemütlichkeit" vom Dschungelbuch zum 2,0er abi.


----------



## Deanne (16. März 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> "cannABIs"... zur Zeugnissausgabe durften wir noch nen Song wählen der bei der Übergabe abgespielt wird, ich war stoned und es lief "Probiers mal mit Gemütlichkeit" vom Dschungelbuch zum 2,0er abi.



Uns wurden solche Mottos damals untersagt. Wir waren alle für "ABIkaida - 13 Jahre Terror", aber das fand die Schulleitung "unpassend". 
Ich erinnere mich noch, dass ich mich darüber tierisch aufgeregt habe.

Ansonsten lief mein Abi eigentlich lockerer ab, als erwartet. Schriftlich hatte ich Biologie und meine beiden Leistungskurse, Englisch und Geschichte. 
Mündlich geprüft wurde ich in Deutsch. Habe in allen Fächern relativ viele Punkte erreicht, wobei Deutsch mit 15 Punkten alles andere in den Schatten gestellt hat.

Mein Schnitt war am Ende auch recht gut, aber heute ärgere ich mich darüber, in den Jahren vor dem Abi nicht mehr gelernt zu haben.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich war ja für "Abihuana - Mit einer Tüte fing alles an", aber leider bekam das erstere ein paar mehr Stimmen - aus welchem Grund auch immer.



Göttlich. 
Das merke ich mir.
*memo an mich*

Ich mache nur mein Fachabi da ich einfach zu faul war um zu lernen.
Habe trotzdem Angst vor BWL mit Rechnungswesen und Mathe.
Englisch,Deutsch Easy going.

Viel Glück an alle. (:


----------



## Konov (17. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich mache nur mein Fachabi da ich einfach zu faul war um zu lernen.
> Habe trotzdem Angst vor BWL mit Rechnungswesen und Mathe.



Völlig zurecht! Da hatte ich früher auch immer Schiss vor. Zum Glück ist das Geschichte.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Uns wurden solche Mottos damals untersagt. Wir waren alle für "ABIkaida - 13 Jahre Terror", aber das fand die Schulleitung "unpassend".



Echt? wieso den bloss?? 

Ich schlage vor ABIndenurlaub


----------



## Deanne (17. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Echt? wieso den bloss??



Ich finde den Vorschlag nicht schlimmer, als manche andere Mottos. Im Jahrhang vor uns gab es ein Abi-Shirt, auf dem eine Frau in hohen Stiefeln einen Mann auspeitscht (sehr detailliert), das war auch nicht unbedingt geeignet. Und wenn damit noch vor den jüngeren Schülern herumstolziert wird... Naja. 

Da sollte man dann konsequent bleiben und alles verbieten, was irgendwem sauer aufstoßen könnte.


----------



## Somero (17. März 2011)

Unser Abimotto ist:
Abi-Vegas: um jeden Punkt gepokert.

Allerdings wurden uns einige auch von vornherein verboten wie : G*abi* 13 Jahre ganz schon eng.


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2011)

'CannABIs - Die Ernte vom Birkenfeld' ist bei uns seit Jahren im Gespräch, wurde aber nie angenommen (von der Schule aus). Zur Erklärung: Unser Schulleiter heißt (bzw. hies, mittlerweile ist der in Pension) Birkenfeld. Ansonsten wäre der Spruch ja langweilig, gabs schon 100x mal. Aber mit dem Namen passt es einfach gut.

Die diesjährigen Abiturienten bei uns haben 'KABIribik - her mit dem Ru(h)m'. Ja, wieder die absolute Spitze der Kreativität. Wobei wir auch noch kein wirklich besseres Motto haben, aber in einem Jahr wird uns schon noch was einfallen


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde den Vorschlag nicht schlimmer, als manche andere Mottos.



Ich finde den auch cool, aber Schulleitungen sind ja in der Regel nicht für ihren progessiven Humor bekannt


----------



## schneemaus (18. März 2011)

Nun ja, uns wurde bei der Wahl des Abimottos doch ziemlich freie Hand gelassen. Nur unser Abigag sowie die Reden auf unserem Abiball mussten gegengelesen werden, da die Stufe zwei Jahre vor uns ziemlichen Bockmist gebaut hat. Motto "Heute Abitur, morgen die Weltherrschaft", an sich nicht so dramatisch, allerdings wurde die Frau des Direktors (Deutschlehrerin) auf dem Abiball und auch auf dem Abigag so fertig gemacht, dass sie beim Abiball heulend rausrannte. Auch wenn man manche Lehrer nicht mochte (natürlich hatte ich solche Lehrer auch) - sowas muss nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nun ja, uns wurde bei der Wahl des Abimottos doch ziemlich freie Hand gelassen. Nur unser Abigag sowie die Reden auf unserem Abiball mussten gegengelesen werden, da die Stufe zwei Jahre vor uns ziemlichen Bockmist gebaut hat. Motto "Heute Abitur, morgen die Weltherrschaft", an sich nicht so dramatisch, allerdings wurde die Frau des Direktors (Deutschlehrerin) auf dem Abiball und auch auf dem Abigag so fertig gemacht, dass sie beim Abiball heulend rausrannte. Auch wenn man manche Lehrer nicht mochte (natürlich hatte ich solche Lehrer auch) - sowas muss nun wirklich nicht sein.



Gnaa, auf dem Abiball zwei Jahren vor meinem Abi wurde auch eine Lehrerin fertig gemacht. Ständig Gemeinsamkeiten. Du machst mir Angst!

Da hat jemand in seiner Rede die Lehrerin gefragt, wie viele Promille sie gehabt hatte, als sie seine Epochalnote ausgewürfelt hat. Eisiges Schweigen betrat den Raum...


----------



## WackoJacko (18. März 2011)

Schreibe am 11- 14 April.


Englisch, Deutsch, Mathe und WL 


Mathe wird zum kotzen aber da muss ich jetzt durch :/


----------



## schneemaus (20. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gnaa, auf dem Abiball zwei Jahren vor meinem Abi wurde auch eine Lehrerin fertig gemacht. Ständig Gemeinsamkeiten. Du machst mir Angst!
> 
> Da hat jemand in seiner Rede die Lehrerin gefragt, wie viele Promille sie gehabt hatte, als sie seine Epochalnote ausgewürfelt hat. Eisiges Schweigen betrat den Raum...



What? Heftig. Sowas muss doch auf dem Abiball echt nicht mehr sein. Da isses doch eh rum.

Bei uns war halt vermutlich auch der große Vorteil, dass alle 88 Abiturienten auch bestanden haben. So war keiner wütend, dass er es nicht geschafft hat und konnte seinen Freunden nicht eindreschen, dass der und der Lehrer dran Schuld sei. Die Leute sind bei uns entweder schon in der 11. oder 12. sitzen geblieben oder haben sich dann freiwillig dazu entschlossen, nicht weiter zu machen.

Auf dem Abigag wurden natürlich auch Scherze über Lehrer gemacht und natürlich standen auch lustige Lehrersprüche in der Abizeitung, sowie einige lustige Anekdoten. Aber fertig gemacht wurde in unserem Jahrgang keiner und das war auch sehr gut so.


----------



## Somero (24. März 2011)

Und der schriftliche Teil ist erledigt^^ Jetzt noch zwei mündliche und "ich habe fertig"


----------



## Soladra (24. März 2011)

Bei unseren Abiturienten war heute der Schriftteil vorbei. Deshalb haben sie einen Autokorso gemacht, fahren in die Stadt rein... Und krachen frontal in ein anderes Auto *.* Zum Glück sind alle heil rausgekommen, nur das Auto vom Abifahrer ist vollschrott... 

Was lernt man daraus? Nicht nach der Prüfung die Bierchen zählen.


Bei uns gabs vor ein paar Jahren mal ne richtig coole Aktion beim Abischerz.
Unser alter Schulleiter hieß Horst mit Vornamen und ist nach dem Jahr in Rente gegangen.

Was rauskam?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gfa6RmRIK_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. März 2011)

Abi 1998


----------



## Somero (24. März 2011)

Sehr geiles video^^


----------



## Soladra (24. März 2011)

jep^^^Die haben auch Unseren Erdkundelehrer Überredet bekommen, sich in Elvisklamotten zu schmeiße und auf ner Aufblasbaren Gitarre zu schrammeln xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. März 2011)

Und falls es doch nicht hinhaut, lernt einfach schon mal die folgenden Fragen auswendig:

Normal oder Maxi?
Mit Cola?
Hier essen oder zum Mitnehmen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und falls es doch nicht hinhaut, lernt einfach schon mal die folgenden Fragen auswendig:
> 
> Normal oder Maxi?
> Mit Cola?
> Hier essen oder zum Mitnehmen?



nehmen sie schon mal den Burger mit den Rest bring ich Ihnen an den Platz


----------



## Falathrim (24. März 2011)

Hach, bei uns gibts auch schon die ersten schönen Geschichten...
Am Montag letzten Schultag und, wie es sich eben gehört, vor der Schule besoffen und laut Musik gehört.
Leider steht neben der Schule ein Altersheim und unsere CDU-Schulleiterin hats allgemein nicht so mit Späßen. Also kam nach einer Stunde oder so die stellvertredende Schulleiterin an und stellte uns vor die Wahl "Ab(i)hauen oder keine Abientlassung", weswegen wir dann kuschten...allerdings nicht ohne dass ein Kumpel von einigen Deppen einen Holzpflock mit seinem Jeep umgefahren wäre - war dann der erste der auf die Polizeiwache durfte. Dann in der Verabschiedung/Zeugnisvergabe natürlich besoffenes Rumgejohle (O-Ton Schulleiterin: "Wer jetzt noch klatscht holt sich sein Zeugnis morgen um 8 bei mir im Büro ab") und weiterfeiern im nächsten Park. 
Irgendwann wurds der Polizei auch zu bunt (da stand noch ein Altersheim) und dem Typen dem die Karre mit der Musik gehörte wurde dann gebeten, dafür zu sorgen dass seine Karre vom Parkeingang wegkommt.
Gesagt, getan, 3 1/2 Meter umgeparkt, angehalten, pusten lassen, 1,3 Promille, Strafverfahren *g*


----------



## Petersburg (24. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und falls es doch nicht hinhaut, lernt einfach schon mal die folgenden Fragen auswendig:
> 
> Normal oder Maxi?
> Mit Cola?
> Hier essen oder zum Mitnehmen?



D.h. landet jeder der kein Abi macht bei McDonalds oder wie? :/


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MuUfCSbQ_A8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unser Abi-Song von damals. Die Fratzen hab ich schon halb vergessen.


----------



## Neritia (25. März 2011)

Allen hier im Forum die Abi oder Matura machen: ALLES GUTE UND HAUT REIN  

es ist alles halb so wild 

ich dacht auch immer das wird die hölle jetzt wünsch ich mir die maturazeit zurück 


bei mir wirds denk ich erst im juni richtig krass wenn ich meine diplomarbeit bald fertig hab (fehlt nur noch 1/3) und dann die diplomprüfung mach 


ich finds aber gut dass ihr anscheinend in deutschland ein abi-motto haben könnt bei uns in österreich ist das anscheinend ned gang und gebe oO

mein abschlussball war auch im nov. vor der maturazeit -.- find ich ziemlich dämlich XD passender find ichs wirklich nachdem alles geschafft ist xD da kann 

man sich dann wunderbar amüsieren aufm abschlussball 

aber was solls xD ich denk noch immer gern zurück an die zeit XD ein wahnsinn dass die zeit so schnell verging ... so blöd es jetzt auch klingen mag

aber man erinnert sich später gerne an die unbeschwerte schulzeit zurück XD 

auch wenn mathe nervig war, auch wenn rechnungswesen harte arbeit war, es ist doch die beste zeit des lebens  

lg und nochmals viel glück und erfolg XD


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

da zumindest in NRW ab morgen das Abitur beginnt und in den anderen Bundesländern wahrscheinlich auch, möchte ich einen Thread starten,

indem nach Möglichkeit Tipps gegeben werden, um etwaige Ängste vor den Prüfungen zu lindern, praktisch ein Thread um die Nerven zu stabilisieren 



Was für Strategien habt ihr, um Eure Nervosität vor den Prüfungen zu beseitigen?


Ich hab gestern zum Beispiel stundenlang mit nem Kumpel alle Themen für die Deutschprüfung besprochen und haben uns gegenseitig abgefragt und
Verständnisprobleme beseitigt.
Das hat sehr gut geholfen, danach hatten wir alles aufm Kasten 



Also, her mit Euren Beruhigungsstrategien für erfolgreiche Prüfungen!


----------



## EspCap (1. Mai 2011)

Hö? Bei uns ist das schon lange vorbei. Ist NRW so spät dran? O_o


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Mai 2011)

Joa, bei uns fängt des erst morgen an^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2011)

Hab letztes Jahr mein Abitur gemacht. Um ehrlich zu sein, hatte ich nicht besonders viel Angst. Ich kann nur empfehlen, alle Themen nochmal durchzugehen. Wie du schon gesagt hast am Besten mit nem Kumpel oder zur Not nen Elternteil fragen. Am Abend vor der ersten Prüfung haben wir uns damals in den Beach-Club gesetzt und ein wenig entspannt. Manche mögen es vielleicht anders machen, aber bei mir hats doch geholfen nochmal den Kopf frei zu bekommen.

Direkt vor der Prüfung hab ich mir nochmal das Thema angeschaut und Sachen wo ich mir unsicher war (in Mathe hatte es eh keinen Sinn  ) geübt. Der beste Tipp ist wohl ganz einfach: ruhig bleiben.


----------



## Dominau (1. Mai 2011)

Mach jetzt zwar Morgen kein Abitur, aber ich kann Sh1k4ri nur recht geben.
Einfach nicht zu viel Stress machen. Denn im Stress vergisst man dann denke ich das meiste.


----------



## Lakor (1. Mai 2011)

Das will ich doch hoffen  

Ich schreib morgen Deutsch, Mittwoch Englisch und Freitag Päda 

Alles in einer Woche macht micht schon irgendwie nervös vorallem weil ich nicht vernünftig gelernt habe wie ich zumindest grade finde^^


----------



## Quel'naala (1. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin moin auch dran. Deutsch juhu ^^
Unsere beiden Deutsch LKs haben eine Gruppe bei facebook eröffnet und dort haben wir alles zusammengetragen, Fragen gestellt, diskutiert etc. 

Das fand ich persönlich sehr hilfreich und hat mir nochmal das Gefühl gegeben, nicht alleine mit meiner Prüfung dazustehen, denn da müssen wir schließlich alle durch. 
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, nervös bin ich ein bisschen, aber ich habe mir schon zurecht gelegt, welche Themen in bevorzuge und welche ich nicht bearbeiten werde. 

Also dann, viel Glück an alle Leidensgenossen moin.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2011)

Man lernt fürs Deutsch-Abi? Hab ich was verpasst?

Also ich hab vor drei Jahren Abi gemacht, in RLP - das heißt schriftlich im Januar, mündlich im März. Ich geb zu, für Bio und Englisch hätt ich lernen sollen, aber vorm Schriftlichen war ich noch nie nervös - einfach, wie alle schon gesagt haben, nicht zu viel Stress machen


----------



## scip-lacrima (1. Mai 2011)

Hab vor 4 Wochen mein Abi geschrieben, kann es dir echt nur nahe legen vor der Prüfung den Kopf frei zumachen, 
einen frisch gepressten Orangensaft zu trinken und versuchen Ruhe zu bewahren...

Lg und viel Erfolg


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2011)

Angst/Nerven zeigen? Nö, nicht mal im Ansatz.

Morgen ist schriftlich deutsch dran und richtig vorbereitet habe ich mich nicht. Um ehrlich zu sein: Wozu auch? Ich habe mir lediglich nochmal die Zusammenfassungen von Faust/Woyzeck/Antigone angeschaut und das wars. Wer bis jetzt nicht interpretieren/erörtern kann, wird es auch morgen nicht können.  

Bei der am Freitag folgenden Englisch-Prüfung dasselbe. Groß lernen gibt es nicht. Geschichte kann ich hingegen mir einiges anschauen, genauso bei der mündlichen Bio-Prüfung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2011)

Nervo... was?!

Einfach entspannen und ruhig bleiben... wenn man ganz entspannt mit einem ehrlichen lächeln (sprich: Man ist innerlich in einem so guten Zustand das, dass das Gesicht wiederspiegelt) hingeht kriegt man auch die Dinge hin, vor denen man "Schiss" hatte oder die einem nicht so leicht fielen beim lernen...

Nehm dir deine Notizen und Bücher... setz dich irgendwo in die Natur, lern ein bisschen (wirklich nur ein bisschen, nicht anstrengen! Am besten das gelesene mitsprechen und dir deine Gedanken dazu auch vorsprechen), zieh dir dann gute Musik rein und lehn dich einfach zurück und schließ die Augen für ein paar Minuten und entspanne einfach innerlich...

Kann man natürlich beliebig wiederholen... aber eben nicht so oft, dass die innerliche Entspannung darunter leidet...


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Man lernt fürs Deutsch-Abi? Hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> Also ich hab vor drei Jahren Abi gemacht, in RLP - das heißt schriftlich im Januar, mündlich im März. Ich geb zu, für Bio und Englisch hätt ich lernen sollen, aber vorm Schriftlichen war ich noch nie nervös - einfach, wie alle schon gesagt haben, nicht zu viel Stress machen



Hrhr, für Englisch hab ich auch nicht gelernt und hab dann irgendeine Rede von Obama hingeklatscht bekommen. Naja, für 9 Punkte oder so hats gereicht. Abi in RLP ist einfach das beste, 8 Monate faulenzen, bis die Uni losgeht.

Ich hab für mein Abi nur wenig gelernt. Musste in Geschichte, Englisch und Physik schriftlich und Deutsch mündlich. Geschichte konnte ich weitgehend alles, es war eh klar, dass entweder Nationalsozialismus oder Kaiserreich dran kommt, hab nur ein paar Daten noch mal angeguckt. Ich durfte dann zwischen beiden wählen und hab Kaiserreich genommen. In Physik war es bei mir eh hoffnungslos, weil wir in der 12. einen neuen Lehrer bekamen, der wirklich gar keine Ahnung hatte und überhaupt nichs erklären konnte. Abgesehen davon strotzte die Aufgabe nur so vor Fehlern - logisch und orthographisch. Und Englisch... was soll ich da lernen? Vokabeln? Hab ich seit der 10. nicht mehr gemacht. Und über Grammatik denke ich nicht nach, das mach ich einfach irgendwie und meistens passts.

Und Deutsch? Tja, da bekam ich Woyzeck als Lektüre. Hab mir am Vorabend im Internet Inhaltszusammenfassungen durchgelesen und Interpretationen. 10 Punke gabs dafür.

Nervös war ich trotzdem etwas, aber es hat ja geklappt. Kein perfektes Abi, aber dafür, dass ich mehrere OP's und Dia während der MSS hatte, wars ganz ok. NC spielt bei meinem Fach ja keine Rolle.


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (1. Mai 2011)

ihr seid aber spätzünder o.o
schriftlich hab ich schon alles hinter mir   nur noch mündlich und alles in allem  nur noch 12 schultage D

zum thema keinen stress machen:

ich weiß nich ob ihr das kennt, aber im Buch Jim Knopf von Michael Ende, treffen Jim und Lukas (die beiden Protagonisten)in der Wüste auf einen Scheinriesen. Dieser hat die angewohnheit, im gegensatz zu den anderen Menschen und entgegen jeglicher physikalischer Gesetze, mit der Entfernung auch an Größe zuzunehmen. Sprich, wenn er sich entfernt, wird er größer, wenn er näher kommt immer kleiner.
und so ist das, meiner meinung nach mit dem abitur auch. je näher es kommt, desto weniger stress mach man sich (zumindest wars bei mir so ).

& wenn ich das schaff, schafft ihrs auch!  

ich drück euch die daumen!


alle angaben sind wie immer ohne gewähr!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Mai 2011)

rückblickend: das ist alles nur halb so schwer wie man es sich vorher denkt


----------



## Silenzz (1. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> genauso bei der mündlichen Bio-Prüfung.


Hey Razyl, schreibst du mal darüber, wie deine mündliche Bio-Prüfung lief? Ich bin im Moment am überlegen, ob ich Bio oder Mathe als mündliches Abiturfach wählen soll, imho liegt mir beides nicht so :/

Btt: Was mir geholfen hat, um bei Prüfungen einigermaßen ruhig zu bleiben war, viel zu lernen und dann in die Klausur mit ner scheiß-drauf Stimmung reinzugehen, es kommt wie es kommt. Und mittendrin immer mal wieder eine halbe Minute Pause eingelegt und tieeeeeef durchgeatmet, klappt bei mir jedenfalls


----------



## Ol@f (1. Mai 2011)

Also, wenn man in der mündlichen Prüfung die 15Punkte anstrebt, dann sollte dies in Mathe einfacher gehen, vorausgesetzt man hat eine gewisse Grundverständnis. Wenn man aber nur 10-12Punkte anstrebt, naja dann würd ich eher Bio nehmen.

Alten Abiturklausuren gibt es unter: http://www.standardsicherung.schulministerium.nrw.de/abitur-gost/faecher_aufgaben.php
Name: 164744
Passwort: darigot7


----------



## xxhajoxx (1. Mai 2011)

Ich hab 2008 mein Abi gemacht und ich muss ehrlich sagen es ist eigentlich einfacher als man sich es vorstellt wenn man nur ein wenig gelernt hat. Das ist nicht so schwer. Ich hatte Mathe und Datenverarbeitungstechnik als Leistungskurs und Französisch und Geschichte in den anderen beiden davon Geschichte mündlich. Klar ist man nervös aber man sollte sich nicht so verrückt machen. Bei mir ist es so wenn ich vor der Prüfung stehe bin ich echt nervös denk an nichts anderes, aber sobald ich dann an meinem Platz sitze und es losgeht is das alles weg dann kann ich mich voll auf den Stoff konzentrieren
Gelernt habe ich eigentlich nur in Mathe etwas wobei das auch nur angucken war Kurvendiskussion und son schmarrn. DVT mhh ich konnte nich proggen musste es aber können weil ein drittel der klausur daraus bestand, hab ich iwas auswendig gelernt um paar punkte abzugreifen, hab dann auch 9 Punkte bekommen in der Klausur bei einer Vornote von 6 ich war wahrlich kein Musterschüler   Französisch hab ich gar nicht gelernt dachte mir einfach passt schon und Geschichte morgens vor der Prüfung bisschen durchgelesen.

Mathe hatte ich dann 7 oder 8 Punkte ich weis es gar nichtmehr 
Französisch 9 
und Geschichte auch 9
Mir hats gereicht ich hatte mein Abi in der Tasche^^


----------



## Contemptio (1. Mai 2011)

Da hilft nur lernen, lernen, lernen...
Wer alles (also alles relevante) weiss, brauch auch keine Angst vor der Prüfung zu haben (war zumindest bei mir so).

Wenn ich mich dann abends trotzdem mal für n paar Stunden meinen Hobbies gewidmet habe, hatte ich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen (seinen Lüsten zu fröhnen und dabei die Schule vernachlässigen schürt die Nervosität nur noch mehr :>).


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

Mein Geschichtslehrer hat übrigens während der schriftlichen Prüfung gesagt:"Ihr seid nie wieder so intelligent wie heute, morgen schon seit ihr viel dümmer."


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Mai 2011)

Also direkt Angst ist bei mir nicht vorhanden, eher eine latente Nervosität, wobei ich morgen Deutsch sehr entspannt sehe, aufgrund der bis dato geschriebenen
Klausuren

Aufregen tut mich nur der Klausurplan, Montags, Mittwoch und Freitag Klausur is schon etwas blöd.

Immerhin bin ich dann fertig während die Anderen noch was schreiben müssen, hehe


----------



## Potpotom (1. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mein Geschichtslehrer hat übrigens während der schriftlichen Prüfung gesagt:"Ihr seid nie wieder so intelligent wie heute, morgen schon seit ihr viel dümmer."


Ist zwar schon 10 Jahre her... aber mein Physikmufti brachte den Spruch auch und hat die ganze Stimmung mächtig aufgelockert.

Ob ich nervös war vor den Prüfungen? Absolut! Ich war ein Wrack! Ein Mittelchen dagegen hatte ich damals offensichtlich nicht gefunden. Hrhrhr.

EDIT: Achja, und natürlich hab ich damals so getan als hätte ich Nerven aus Stahl!


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2011)

Was ich bisher so gehört habe von anderen Leuten, ist das Abi im Grunde mittlerweile nicht mehr als auswendig lernen, anwenden, reflektieren...

Ich persönlich hoffe, dass ich ums Abi 2012 herumkomme, weil ich mit FH-Reife studieren möchte.
Also eigentlich geht es auch, Problem sind nur eventuelle Wartesemester an der Uni.

Und das hängt davon ab wie sehr ich mich die nächsten 1-2 Monate noch anstrenge in der Schule. Und das werde ich gewiss tun!
Ende Mai haben wir Prüfungswoche in der Qualifikationsphase (was wohl ungefähr einer Vorprüfungswoche in der 12. Klasse eines normalen Gymnasiums entspricht).
Dafür werde ich lernen um meinen Schnitt zu pushen vor den Sommerferien, dann hol ich mir meinen FH Abschluss und ab an die Uni.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was ich bisher so gehört habe von anderen Leuten, ist das Abi im Grunde mittlerweile nicht mehr als auswendig lernen, anwenden, reflektieren...
> 
> Ich persönlich hoffe, dass ich ums Abi 2012 herumkomme, weil ich mit FH-Reife studieren möchte.
> Also eigentlich geht es auch, Problem sind nur eventuelle Wartesemester an der Uni.
> ...



Hmm, ich hoffe meine Frage geht nicht zu sehr ins Persönliche, aber wieso machst du mit 25 Abi? Hast du nach der Realschule erst eine Ausbildung gemacht oder wieso so spät?


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hoffe meine Frage geht nicht zu sehr ins Persönliche, aber wieso machst du mit 25 Abi? Hast du nach der Realschule erst eine Ausbildung gemacht oder wieso so spät?



Ja genau und der Job hat mir nicht wirklich gefallen, wollte irgendwie was anderes machen... Hab die Ausbildung beendet und dann bin ich aufs Abendgymnasium.
Die älteste in meiner Klasse ist 45. 

Das lernen funktioniert aber super auf der Schule... wenn man sich selbst etwas anstrengt.
Hab nur einen schlechten Realschulabschluss gemacht damals.

Und momentan siehts nach nem 2er Schnitt aus. Fragt sich nur, wie die zweite Zahl hinterm Komma wird. ^^ Idealerweise so 2,2 oder 2,4.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

Naja, warum nicht. Respekt, dass du noch dranbleibst. Besser als lebenslang einen blöden Beruf zu machen. Übrigens willst du doch was Soziales studieren... hab grad mal bei Trier geguckt, die bieten Medien- und Kultursoziologie, Sozialwissenschaften, Soziologie und Wirtschaftssoziologie an. Ist da was dabei? ^^


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, warum nicht. Respekt, dass du noch dranbleibst. Besser als lebenslang einen blöden Beruf zu machen. Übrigens willst du doch was Soziales studieren... hab grad mal bei Trier geguckt, die bieten Medien- und Kultursoziologie, Sozialwissenschaften, Soziologie und Wirtschaftssoziologie an. Ist da was dabei? ^^



Trier ist für mich nur am Popo der Welt, ich bin auch noch nicht sicher obs was soziales sein soll... ich wechsle meine Affinität beinahe täglich. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Trier ist für mich nur am Popo der Welt, ich bin auch noch nicht sicher obs was soziales sein soll... ich wechsle meine Affinität beinahe täglich. ^^



Kannst dich ja erst mal festlegen: Bund/Land/Öffentlicher Dienst oder Wirtschaft? Ich hab mich für ersteres entschieden... deutlich. Wenn du dir da sicher bist, kannst du ja weiterüberlegen.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub aber auch, jeder macht sich über's Abitur mehr Sorgen, als es dann letztendlich vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her ist. Hab mir vorher auch gedacht "Abi, das wird schon krass, 5 Zeitstunden Englisch und Bio, 6 Zeitstunden Deutsch, is schon krass und dann wird's ja auch viel Stoff".. Aber man wird ja wirklich schrittweise drauf vorbereitet, schreibt immer längere und ausführlichere Klausuren. Und im Prinzip ist die schriftliche Abiturklausur nicht mehr als die letzte Klausur davor (bei uns im ersten Halbjahr, weil Januar ja schon das Abi losging). Wie schon geschrieben wurde, bei Deutsch reicht eigentlich ne Zusammenfassung der Lektüren, die gelesen wurden (bei uns waren's Nathan der Weise, Faust, die Räuber, dran kam letzteres). Erörtern oder Interpretieren wird man während der Abiturvorbereitung auch nicht mehr lernen, wenn's bis dahin nicht sitzt. Ich hatte außer die Szeneninterpretation aus den Räubern noch eine Textgebundene Erörterung (kann ich bis heute nicht gut) sowie einen Gedichtvergleich zwischen einem Romantik-Gedicht und einem aus dem Barock, was ich dann auch genommen hab, weil's mir schon immer lag. Hab dann auch 12 Punkte bekommen und damit meine beste Abi-Arbeit geschrieben.

Englisch hat mich bisschen aufgeregt. Eigentlich war uns klar, dass nur drei Sachen drankommen können: Edgar Allan Poes Kurzgeschichten, der Vietnamkrieg oder "Tortilla Curtain" (Buch über illegale Einwanderer in den USA). Eigentlich dachten wir alle miteinander, dass Tortilla Curtain drankommt, da hab ich auch noch bissl was drüber gelesen vorher. EAP war nie ein Thema für mich, da ich seine Kurzgeschichten wirklich gerne mag und ich dachte eigentlich, dass im Unterricht genug über den Vietnamkrieg hängen blieb. Wir bekamen dann auch einen Artikel von einem Journalisten über den Vietnamkrieg und sollten das mit diversen Sachen aus dem Unterricht vergleichen - blöderweise hab ich mich null dran erinnern können, was wir damals so herausgefunden hatten  Deswegen nur 7 Punkte.

In Bio hingegen war's schon etwas knackiger. Aber wenn man im Unterricht gut genug aufpasst und sich evtl auch mal Notizen macht, die alten Kursarbeiten alle nochmal durchgeht, dann ist man IMO gut genug vorbereitet. Hab ich alles nicht gemacht (ich war vor und während dem Abitur in einer Null-Bock-Phase und hab auch gerne mal geschwänzt, was ich heute sehr bereue, aber es eh nicht mehr ändern kann) und trotzdem 8 Punkte geschrieben. So wild ist das also auch nicht. Dran kamen übrigens zwei Themenkomplexe mit je zwei Unterthemen, von denen wir alle bearbeiten mussten. Also insgesamt vier Themen. Eingeschickt wurden sechs. Es konnte also im Prinzip alles drankommen, da war also nix mit Lehrer bequatschen und aushorchen, ob mal so ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl kommt wie bei uns in Englisch.

Richtig gelernt hab ich nur für Geschichte. Da hab ich allerdings wegen meiner Prüfungsangst (mir gehen die Nerven vor mündlichen und praktischen Prüfungen durch, schriftlich war noch nie ein Problem - auch die praktische Führerschein- und die Rettungssanitäterprüfung hab ich zweimal machen dürfen, beide Male beim ersten Mal gnadenlos durchgefallen und beim zweiten Mal mit Bestnote bestanden) nen Blackout gehabt und nur 3 Punkte rausgerissen, was meiner Geschichtslehrerin auch unendlich Leid getan hat (ich hatte bei ihr auch Deutsch LK und sie wusste ja eigentlich, dass ich nicht doof bin  ). Nun ja, ändern kann ich's eh nicht, aber falls jemand damit auch Probleme hat, kann ich die Rescue-Tropfen empfehlen =) Hab sie ausprobiert und sie helfen tatsächlich.


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja erst mal festlegen: Bund/Land/Öffentlicher Dienst oder Wirtschaft? Ich hab mich für ersteres entschieden... deutlich. Wenn du dir da sicher bist, kannst du ja weiterüberlegen.



Was meinste mit Bund und Land genau?

Im Öffentlichen Dienst oder der Wirtschaft arbeiten ist klar... aber im Bund bzw. im Land? 
Nenn mal bitte ein paar Beispiele.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was meinste mit Bund und Land genau?
> 
> Im Öffentlichen Dienst oder der Wirtschaft arbeiten ist klar... aber im Bund bzw. im Land?
> Nenn mal bitte ein paar Beispiele.



Nun ja, eben als Bundes- oder Landesbeamter. Du kannst ja auch beim Bund direkt studieren. Ich hab mich noch während des Abis bei vier Behörden beworben: Wetterdienst, Innere Verwaltung, Verfassungsschutz und BND. Nun ja, der Verfassungsschutz und Innere Verwaltung hätten mich genommen, aber ich wollte es dann doch nicht. Für den BND war ein Abi von 3,1 wohl doch zu schlecht. Jedenfalls kriegst du da dein Studium bezahlt und kostenlos eine Wohnung. Besser kann man es eigentlich nicht treffen.


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nun ja, eben als Bundes- oder Landesbeamter. Du kannst ja auch beim Bund direkt studieren. Ich hab mich noch während des Abis bei vier Behörden beworben: Wetterdienst, Innere Verwaltung, Verfassungsschutz und BND. Nun ja, der Verfassungsschutz und Innere Verwaltung hätten mich genommen, aber ich wollte es dann doch nicht. Für den BND war ein Abi von 3,1 wohl doch zu schlecht. Jedenfalls kriegst du da dein Studium bezahlt und kostenlos eine Wohnung. Besser kann man es eigentlich nicht treffen.



Interessant, wusste ich gar nicht 
Muss ich mal googlen die Tage.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2011)

Wenn mans richtig anstellt ist die schwierigste Frage des ganzen Abis dann doch wohl nur "Was nehm ich als Snack mit"...


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2011)

So, Deutsch fertig geschrieben.

Textgebundene Erörterung ging eigentlich, so wie erwartet. 1600 Wörter und der Text zur Erörterung ging um Vegetarier...


----------



## Doomsta (2. Mai 2011)

Und? wem ist in NRW GK deutsch beim traumnovelle vorschlag noch aufgefallen das die Lösung für aufgabe 2 auf seite 113 und 114 im vom schulminesterium in Arnsberg gestellten, offiziel zugelassenen buch nur leicht anders ausgedrückt n zu finden war? Ich wette die leute die über traumnovelle geschrieben haben dürfen in den nächsten wochen nochmal ran. Erinnert mich an den Mathe Abi Fail von vor 2 jahren.

Deutsches bildungssystem echt nen Witz.


----------



## tempörum (2. Mai 2011)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Und? wem ist in NRW GK deutsch beim traumnovelle vorschlag noch aufgefallen das die Lösung für aufgabe 2 auf seite 113 und 114 im vom schulminesterium in Arnsberg gestellten, offiziel zugelassenen buch nur leicht anders ausgedrückt n zu finden war? Ich wette die leute die über traumnovelle geschrieben haben dürfen in den nächsten wochen nochmal ran. Erinnert mich an den Mathe Abi Fail von vor 2 jahren.
> 
> Deutsches bildungssystem echt nen Witz.



Was? Kannst du das mal kurz präzisieren? Wo genau soll das gestanden haben?

Edit: Okay, habs grad gelesen, aber so wirklich die Lösung ist es ja nicht. Da steht ja konkret nichts über die Masken, es werden halt nur zufällig dieselben Stellen angegeben. Denke nicht, dass das so extrem ist.

PS: An dem mathe Fail waren aber die Lehrer Schuld, die diese Aufgabe genommen haben. Sie war auf jeden Fall mit Schulwissen lösbar, nur waren Teilaufgaben relativ anspruchsvoll, wenn der Lehrer das den Schülern zumutet ist er selbst schuld.


----------



## Lakor (2. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab grade die LK Klausur geschrieben und wenn ich nicht total ins Klo gegriffen habe, würde ich doch sagen dass alle 3 Aufgaben sehr dankebar waren.  

Hätte sehr viel schlimmer sein können^^


----------



## Tyro (2. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich bin erst am Mittwoch mit Englisch GK dran, da mach ich mir eigentlich keinen großen Kopp drum, hab auch nocht nicht viel gelernt, gucke mir heut morgen nochmal die Methodik an, aber inhaltlich ist es ja eh einfach und sehr aktuell (meine Traum-Klausur ist ein Sachtext über die Ölkatastrophe), nächste Woche kommen dann die beiden Hammer, am Dienstag Mathe LK, da fühl ich auch relativ sicher, und Donnerstag Physik LK, was im Moment noch mein Problemfach ist, ich krieg da einfahc keinen Kopf dran und mir fehlt das Verständnis, Ende mai kommt dann noch die mündliche Prüfung in Erdkunde, wo ich eigentlich auch keine Bedneken habe!


----------



## Meriane (2. Mai 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin erst am Mittwoch mit Englisch GK dran, da mach ich mir eigentlich keinen großen Kopp drum, hab auch nocht nicht viel gelernt, gucke mir heut morgen nochmal die Methodik an, aber inhaltlich ist es ja eh einfach und sehr aktuell (meine Traum-Klausur ist ein Sachtext über die Ölkatastrophe), nächste Woche kommen dann die beiden Hammer, am Dienstag Mathe LK, da fühl ich auch relativ sicher, und Donnerstag Physik LK, was im Moment noch mein Problemfach ist, ich krieg da einfahc keinen Kopf dran und mir fehlt das Verständnis, Ende mai kommt dann noch die mündliche Prüfung in Erdkunde, wo ich eigentlich auch keine Bedneken habe!



Was lernst du denn genau?
Ich nehm auf jeden Fall die Sachtextanalyse, und bei den Klausuren von den Vorjahren braucht man meiner Meinung nach eigentlich kaum Vorwissen, nur bei Aufgabe 3. Ich schau mir vllt was zu genetic engeneering, globalisation und India an, aber nicht zu viel.
Rhetorische Mittel kann man sich angucken für Aufgabe 2.


----------



## Lakor (2. Mai 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Was lernst du denn genau?
> Ich nehm auf jeden Fall die Sachtextanalyse, und bei den Klausuren von den Vorjahren braucht man meiner Meinung nach eigentlich kaum Vorwissen, nur bei Aufgabe 3. Ich schau mir vllt was zu genetic engeneering, globalisation und India an, aber nicht zu viel.
> Rhetorische Mittel kann man sich angucken für Aufgabe 2.



Ich schreib auch Englisch Gk und hatte das so ähnlich geplant. Global Peacekeeping und noch vllt Utopia/Dystopia wären ne idee, aber ich denke das müsste reichen^^


----------



## Linija (2. Mai 2011)

Ich kann nur raten:

ganz locker bleiben, tief durchatmen und nicht verrückt machen lassen.

Ich hab auch letztes Jahr mein Abi gemacht und hatte echt mächtig Schiss vor den Prüfungen.
Im Endeffekt hatten die aber den gleichen Schwierigkeitsgrad wie unsere Klausuren, waren nur ein Bisschen länger.
In Deutsch und Englisch (LK) hab ich deswegen so ziemlich die gleichen Noten wir im regulären Unterricht bekommen.
Geschichte (LK) dagegen hab ich gnadenlos verkackt^^. Englisch war letztes Jahr echt schlimm... Romeo und Julia 
rauf und runter... mega altes Englisch, was eh keine Sau versteht =P

Ich hab alles gelernt, was ich mir aufgeschrieben habe und hab mir noch zusätzliche Abi Bücher von Duden gekauft.
In Geschichte hab ich allerdings auf Lücke gelernt... ich kann mir einfach keine 200 Jahre deutsche Geschichte mit
Daten merken^^


----------



## Tyro (2. Mai 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Was lernst du denn genau?
> Ich nehm auf jeden Fall die Sachtextanalyse, und bei den Klausuren von den Vorjahren braucht man meiner Meinung nach eigentlich kaum Vorwissen, nur bei Aufgabe 3. Ich schau mir vllt was zu genetic engeneering, globalisation und India an, aber nicht zu viel.
> Rhetorische Mittel kann man sich angucken für Aufgabe 2.



Inhaltliche Schwerpunkte fürs Abi sind ja:



Spoiler



• British and American traditions and visions
- British history: From Empire to Commonwealth, monarchy and modern
democracy, the UK and Europe
- The American Dream then and now

• Globalization – global challenges
- Economic and ecological issues
- International peace-keeping at the turn of the century: the role of the UN and
the USA

• Post-colonialism and migration
- The post-colonial experience in India
- The role of the New English Literatures: Indian and Pakistani communities in
Britain

• Shakespeare – a literary 'giant' in the 21st century
- The interest of young audiences in Shakespeare – passages from a
Shakespeare play and from a contemporary film

• Utopia and dystopia – exploring alternative worlds
- Science and ethics: genetic engineering
- Science fiction, fantasy and utopia.



Also wie gesagt, werde nicht sonderlich viel lernen für Englishc GK, Globalisation liegt mir sowieso, find ich persöhnlich nicht schwer, migration sollte denke ich jeder mit ein bischchen Allgemeinwissen hinkriegen, Shakespeare fällt bei mir komplett raus, dass werde ich auf keinen Fall wählen, Utopia/Dystopia schau ich mir nochmal an, Britishc Politcis und AD guck ich auch nochmal durhc, aber das wars auch schon!


----------



## Ol@f (2. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr wollt, kann ich euch Fact Files für Englisch hochladen. Da steht das Wichtigste präzise zusammengefasst + Spezialvokabular.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wollt, kann ich euch Fact Files für Englisch hochladen. Da steht das Wichtigste präzise zusammengefasst + Spezialvokabular.



Kann man zu so einem Angebot "Nein" sagen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Mai 2011)

Kleiner Tip an alle: Die Abiprüfungen sind ein Witz im Vergleich zum Studium oder so mancher Ausbildung...also keinen Kopf machen, es ist alles halb so wild


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

Bestehen werden wohl so gut wie alle, die Frage ist immer, was einem ein schlechter Schnitt bringt.


----------



## Ol@f (2. Mai 2011)

KLICK << Fact Files


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für den upload!!


----------



## zoizz (2. Mai 2011)

Solange du eh nicht aus Bayen oder Wüttembeg kommst, kannst du schonmal pauschal eine volle Note abziehen, sofern du dort unten studieren möchtest. Denn Abitur bekommt inzwischen eine nicht-verdient hohe Anzahl an Schüler.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Mai 2011)

Ansonsten kann ich jedem empfehlen der schon derartige Probleme mit ner lausigen Abiturklausur hat NICHT zu studieren .
Besonders in den technischen Fächern ist jedes Fach vom Umfang wie ein Leistungskurs und jede Prüfung wie ne Abi Prüfung...
Nur das man weniger Zeit hat .


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich jedem empfehlen der schon derartige Probleme mit ner lausigen Abiturklausur hat NICHT zu studieren .
> Besonders in den technischen Fächern ist jedes Fach vom Umfang wie ein Leistungskurs und jede Prüfung wie ne Abi Prüfung...
> Nur das man weniger Zeit hat .



Das kann man doch gar nicht vergleichen. Zum einen sind die Lehrmethoden anders, man ist freier. Und in der Regel studiert man ein Fach, das einem liegt, was in der Schule wohl anders ist. 

Abgesehen davon brauche ich für mein Studium NICHTS aus der Schule, zumindest nichts, was ich nicht schon in der Grundschule gelernt hätte.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Mai 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich jedem empfehlen der schon derartige Probleme mit ner lausigen Abiturklausur hat NICHT zu studieren .



Eigentlich kann ich das so unterschreiben.
Allerdings würde ich für alle Wissenschaften sprechen, ausgenommen metaphysischen vielleicht.


----------



## Meriane (2. Mai 2011)

Vielen dank für die Fact Files. Jetzt hab ich schonmal alles Wichtige beisammen^^


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das kann man doch gar nicht vergleichen. Zum einen sind die Lehrmethoden anders, man ist freier. Und in der Regel studiert man ein Fach, das einem liegt, was in der Schule wohl anders ist.
> 
> Abgesehen davon brauche ich für mein Studium NICHTS aus der Schule, zumindest nichts, was ich nicht schon in der Grundschule gelernt hätte.



So seh ich das auch!

Es gibt Leute an der Uni, wo man sich fragt, wie die ihr Abi geschafft haben. Und andere Leute, die verdammt intelligent sind, aber irgendwo bei Mecces Burger wenden und an der Uni besser aufgehoben wären.
Was ich von Studierenden bisher gehört habe, ist es überall so, dass an der Uni ganz anderes Lernen ist, als an der Schule.

Natürlich muss man an der Uni auch viel lernen und sich anstrengen, ich denke ungefähr so wie in der 12. Klasse eines Gymnasiums. Aber vom Stoff her hast du eben nur wenige Sachen, die dir überhaupt nicht liegen. Den Rest hat man sich ja ausgesucht, sich ggf. spezialisiert usw.
Und man lernt das meiste in kompletter Eigenregie zuhause oder wo auch immer. Auf jedenfall selbstständig, also anders als in der Schule, wo man oft links liegengelassen wird (meine Erfahrung aus mindestens 15 Jahren unterschiedlicher Schulen).
In der Schule fehlt meist die Praxis, es fehlen sogar Lernmittel und es ist ein Stoff zu bewältigen, der in keinem verhältnis zum Wissensertrag und dem darauffolgenden Nutzen steht.


----------



## Ol@f (3. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man an der Uni auch viel lernen und sich anstrengen, ich denke ungefähr so wie in der 12. Klasse eines Gymnasiums. Aber vom Stoff her hast du eben nur wenige Sachen, die dir überhaupt nicht liegen. Den Rest hat man sich ja ausgesucht, sich ggf. spezialisiert usw.
> Und man lernt das meiste in kompletter Eigenregie zuhause oder wo auch immer. Auf jedenfall selbstständig, also anders als in der Schule, wo man oft links liegengelassen wird (meine Erfahrung aus mindestens 15 Jahren unterschiedlicher Schulen).
> In der Schule fehlt meist die Praxis, es fehlen sogar Lernmittel und es ist ein Stoff zu bewältigen, der in keinem verhältnis zum Wissensertrag und dem darauffolgenden Nutzen steht.


Naja auch wenn man den Studiengang selbst ausgesucht hat, kann man meistens nicht 100% wissen, ob es genau das, was man sich vorgestellt hat. Schließlich gibt es einige "Fächer" gar nicht auf der Schule oder werden nur sehr grob angekratzt. Wie soll ich mir den Alltag eines Jura- / Medizin-/Maschinenbau--Studenten vorstellen? Eine gewisse Vorstellung hat man immer, aber ob die der Realität entspricht ist was anderes.. Dementsprechend gibt es bspw. in den Ingineurswissenschaften viele ~3,x Absolventen oder in der Philosophie / Mathematik Abbrecherquoten von etwa 50-70%.
Wenn man in der Schule links liegengelassen wird, ist das doch nicht anders als auf manch einer (/einigen) Uni(s). Dann muss man auf der Schule eben auch selbstständig lernen.. 

Also an der Uni wird dir auch sehr häufig die Praxis fehlen, die kannst du dir dann - wenn nötig - selbst überlegen..


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

Nun ja, es gibt ja genügend Foren, in denen man sich umhören kann, wie der Alltag in den jeweiligen Fächer so ist. Auch hier im buffed-Forum haben wir viele Fachrichtungen. Überdies kann ich jedem nur raten, irgendetwas zu studieren, womit man in den Öffentlichen Dienst kommt. Vorausgesetzt man hat Spaß daran. Diplom-Informatiker sind über 2,5 Netto froh, man Bruder hat als Polizist 2,8 oder irgendwas in der Richtung.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Mai 2011)

Du kannst dein Abitur 12. Klasse nicht mit der Uni vergleichen. Ich habe für mein Abi nicht gelernt, ich habe in meiner gesamten Schulzeit nicht gelernt aber an der Uni komm ich da nicht drumherum - ich kanns mir nichtmal erlauben erst zu den Prüfungen zu lernen sondern ich muss schon nach der dritten Vorlesung anfangen mich zusätzlich mit anderen Literaturquellen zu befassen und den Stoff Auf- und Vorbearbeiten. Natürlich betrifft das nur zwei von zehn Modulen aber die fressen dafür auch mehr als genug Zeit. Allerdings bin ich auch noch einer von denen die wirklich wenig tun, jedenfalls meinen Kommilitonen zu folge.

Ich muss Ol@f auch zustimmen, auch in Studiengängen die du dir sorgfältig ausgesucht hast hast du Module die dir weder liegen werden noch die dir in irgendeinerweise Spaß machen - du wirst auch Module haben die dir beruflich später garnicht weiterhelfen, wie auch in der Schule. Du kannst dir nie den kompletten Hergang eines solchen Studiums ausmalen und du wirst immer an Dingen zu knabbern haben die schwieriger und nerviger sind als du dir wünschst. Schulische Vorbildung ist auch sone Sache, manche brauchens garnicht - andere haben arge Schwierigkeiten ohne sie. Generell kannst du erstmal alles was du in der Schule hattest vergessen, das ist in der Regel nämlich nichtmal das Basiswissen was du benötigst um einer Vorlesung vollständig zu folgen oder aber du kannst es einfach nicht gebrauchen. Ich werde nie wieder Bio, Chemie oder Physik brauchen - dafür wär ich ohne Mathe verloren gewesen.

Ceiwyn, das dürfte dann mit betreffen - ich studier auf einen Doppelabschluss für den Zugang in den gehobenen öffentlichen Dienst hin. An sich hast du auch völlig recht, wenn du viel Geld verdienen willst musst du dir genau überlegen was du studierst, da ist es z. B. cleverer ein Studium des Wirtschaftsingenieurs mit richtiger Fachrichtung zu wählen als das des Ingenieurs - du bist in dem Moment wo du in dein berufliches Ideal trittst dann immer in einer leitenden Position.


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Naja auch wenn man den Studiengang selbst ausgesucht hat, kann man meistens nicht 100% wissen, ob es genau das, was man sich vorgestellt hat.


 
 Da hast du vollkommen Recht, und es wird auch immer Dinge geben, mit denen man sich eher ungern auseinandersetzt, die aber einfach dazugehören...




Ol@f schrieb:


> Also an der Uni wird dir auch sehr häufig die Praxis fehlen, die kannst du dir dann - wenn nötig - selbst überlegen..



 Kommt halt immer drauf an, wo man was studiert... es gibt sicherlich Unis wo es wenig Praxisphasen gibt und weniger oder schlechte Betreuung der Studierenden. An anderen Unis ist das wieder besser. Da kann man kein pauschales Urteil fällen.




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nun ja, es gibt ja genügend Foren, in denen man sich umhören kann, wie der Alltag in den jeweiligen Fächer so ist. Auch hier im buffed-Forum haben wir viele Fachrichtungen. Überdies kann ich jedem nur raten, irgendetwas zu studieren, womit man in den Öffentlichen Dienst kommt. Vorausgesetzt man hat Spaß daran. Diplom-Informatiker sind über 2,5 Netto froh, man Bruder hat als Polizist 2,8 oder irgendwas in der Richtung.



Wobei das jetzt die reine Geldfrage ist... ab wieviel Netto ist man glücklich? ^^
Ich denke auch das sieht jeder anders. Und solange einem der Beruf eine gewisse Erfüllung gibt und Spass macht, wenn man bestimmte Dinge erreicht hat, dann ist die Bezahlung (solange sie nicht völlig unterdimensioniert ist) auch zweitrangig.

Also mir persönlich wäre es z.B. relativ egal ob ich mit meinem Beruf später 2000 Euro Netto verdiene oder 3000 Netto, wenn ich dafür aber weiß, dass es mir Spass macht.




Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du kannst dein Abitur 12. Klasse nicht mit der Uni vergleichen. Ich habe für mein Abi nicht gelernt, ich habe in meiner gesamten Schulzeit nicht gelernt aber an der Uni komm ich da nicht drumherum [...]



Na herzlichen Glückwunsch - dann gehörst du zu den wenigen Leuten, denen jeglicher Schulstoff der Klassen 1-13 also komplett zugeflogen ist.
Das ist toll, solche Leute gibt es ab und zu und ich beneide diese Leute auch zutiefst. Es stellt allerdings alles andere als die Norm da.
Es ist sogar in größerem Maße abnormal, wenn mir jemand erzählt, er habe bis einschließlich Abitur nie irgendetwas für die Schule lernen müssen.

Es ist in Ordnung, wenn du deine Meinung vertrittst, aber dann deine völlig von der Norm abweichenden Erfahrungen dazu zu verwenden, um zu belegen, dass die 12. Klasse vom Lernaufwand eindeutig nicht einem Studiumssemester entsprechen KANN, ist *vollkommen falsch*.




Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich muss Ol@f auch zustimmen, auch in Studiengängen die du dir sorgfältig ausgesucht hast hast du Module die dir weder liegen werden noch die dir in irgendeinerweise Spaß machen - du wirst auch Module haben die dir beruflich später garnicht weiterhelfen, wie auch in der Schule. Du kannst dir nie den kompletten Hergang eines solchen Studiums ausmalen und du wirst immer an Dingen zu knabbern haben die schwieriger und nerviger sind als du dir wünschst. Schulische Vorbildung ist auch sone Sache, manche brauchens garnicht - andere haben arge Schwierigkeiten ohne sie. Generell kannst du erstmal alles was du in der Schule hattest vergessen, das ist in der Regel nämlich nichtmal das Basiswissen was du benötigst um einer Vorlesung vollständig zu folgen oder aber du kannst es einfach nicht gebrauchen. Ich werde nie wieder Bio, Chemie oder Physik brauchen - dafür wär ich ohne Mathe verloren gewesen.



Und nichts anderes habe ich gemeint, siehe oben.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Mai 2011)

Hast du irgendwie was gegen mich? Dein gewettere kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.
Außerdem wollt ich jetzt keinen Applaus für meine Auffassungsgabe sondern lediglich klarstellen das du die 12. Klasse und deren Stoff nicht mit Universitätsansprüchen vergleichen kannst und das ist absolut nicht falsch sondern Fakt.

So abnormal ist das übrigens garnicht, ich kenne da sogar eher viele von meiner Sorte. Aber wenn ich bedenke das die Leute bei uns in der 12. und 13. mehr damit beschäftigt waren ihre 30% voll zu schwänzen und zu diskuttieren anstelle ihre Leistung zu vollbringen ist das kein Wunder das es nicht funktioniert, regelmäßige Anwesenheit und aktive Mitarbeit, etwas Eigenständigkeit im Sinne von Leistungsbereitschaft und man schafft in Norddeutschland ohne weiteres sein Abitur und auch die meisten Module in seinem Studium. Davon abgesehen habe ich natürlich auch keinen erstklassigen NC, mit etwas mehr Bereitschaft wäre ich wohl mit deutlich besserem Abitur davongekommen - aber bitte, wozu denn.


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwie was gegen mich? Dein gewettere kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.




Tut mir leid wenn es wie gewettere geklungen hat, es hat mich eigentlich nur aufgeregt, dass du Dinge als normal darstellst, die absolut nicht normal sind.
Sowas kann ich auf den Tod nicht ab... das heißt nicht dass ich was gegen dich persönlich habe, ich kenn dich ja gar nicht weiter.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Außerdem wollt ich jetzt keinen Applaus für meine Auffassungsgabe sondern lediglich klarstellen das du die 12. Klasse und deren Stoff nicht mit Universitätsansprüchen vergleichen kannst und das ist absolut nicht falsch sondern Fakt.



Ich hab den Lernaufwand in der 12. Klasse mit dem der für ein Studium notwendig ist, verglichen, weil ich das durchaus vergleichbar finde.
Sicherlich trifft das nicht auf ALLE Studiengänge zu. 12. Klasse Gymnasium ist kein Jura oder Medizin-Studium. Das hab ich aber auch nicht behauptet!

Was falsch ist, ist - und ich wiederhole mich - die von mir oben genannte Aussage damit widerlegen zu wollen, dass man (eine individuelle Person, in dem Fall du) sowieso nie irgendwas lernen musste und das jetzt auf der Uni mehr Arbeit anfällt.
Im Grunde genommen sind unsere beiden Aussagen völlig subjektiv. Also ist es Quatsch, sich hier gegenseitig was beweisen zu wollen.

Und mit "Fakt" hat das nix zutun, nur weil du deine Erfahrungen gemacht hast.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> So abnormal ist das übrigens garnicht, ich kenne da sogar eher viele von meiner Sorte. Aber wenn ich bedenke das die Leute bei uns in der 12. und 13. mehr damit beschäftigt waren ihre 30% voll zu schwänzen und zu diskuttieren anstelle ihre Leistung zu vollbringen ist das kein Wunder das es nicht funktioniert, regelmäßige Anwesenheit und aktive Mitarbeit, etwas Eigenständigkeit im Sinne von Leistungsbereitschaft und man schafft in Norddeutschland ohne weiteres sein Abitur und auch die meisten Module in seinem Studium. Davon abgesehen habe ich natürlich auch keinen erstklassigen NC, mit etwas mehr Bereitschaft wäre ich wohl mit deutlich besserem Abitur davongekommen - aber bitte, wozu denn.



Das kommt eben drauf an, was man für ein Ziel hat... wenn das Studium keinen NC erfordert, würde ich mich auch nicht anstrengen. Dann kannste da auch mitm 3er Abi auflaufen.

Und wenn jemand von Klasse 1 bis 13 nie irgendwas lernen musste, dann frage ich mich, wie so jemand beurteilen will, was das Lernen überhaupt ausmacht?

Es soll kein Angriff auf dich sein, versteh das nicht falsch. Ich kanns nur nicht verstehen, dass Dinge als selbstverständlich abgetan werden, die alles andere als selbstverständlich sind. Sonst hätten wir in Deutschland ja nur Abiturienten und alle anderen Schulen könnten dicht machen.


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Mai 2011)

> Na herzlichen Glückwunsch - dann gehörst du zu den wenigen Leuten, denen jeglicher Schulstoff der Klassen 1-13 also komplett zugeflogen ist.
> Das ist toll, solche Leute gibt es ab und zu und ich beneide diese Leute auch zutiefst. Es stellt allerdings alles andere als die Norm da.



Mir gings aber auch so.
Ich hab für mein Abi etwa 2 Wochen gelernt (für alle 4 Fächer zusammen).
Und für die Schule hab ich echt wenig getan.
Da verlernt man nur das lernen und im Studium hab ich mich dann verdammt schwer getan. 



> Diplom-Informatiker sind über 2,5 Netto froh, man Bruder hat als Polizist 2,8 oder irgendwas in der Richtung



Als Einstiegsgehalt bei Diplominformatikern wirst du, wenn man den Statistiken glaube kann eher bei 1900 Netto landen... 
In anderen Dipl Dingens landest du auch so zwischen 39000 und 45000 Euro, wobei 39k wahrscheinlicher ist als 45 .


----------



## Tyro (4. Mai 2011)

So, Englisch wäre geschafft in NRW: Ich hab GK geschrieben, welchen Text habt ihr denn so genommen, die auch geschrieben haben? Also ich hab mich für den Sachtext über Shakesspeare entschieden, ersten liegen mir Sachtexte mehr als miterarische Texte und zweitens konnte ich mit dem anderen Text überhaupt nichts anfangen!^^

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Meriane (5. Mai 2011)

Hab auch den Text über Shakespeare genommen.
Fand beide vom Verständnis her ziemlich einfach, aber mir ist bei dem Shakespeare Text direkt ne Menge zur Aufgabe 2 eingefallen. Die Aufgaben bei dem anderen Text fand ich behindert.
Lernen konnte man für die Klausur eigentlich gar nicht. Auch die Aufgabe 3 konnte man ohne Vorwissen ohne Probleme lösen^^
Hab eigentlich auch ein ganz gutes Gefühl bei der Klausur, aber das muss nix heißen XD
Bei einer Englisch Klausur wo ich dachte ich hätte verkackt hatte ich dann 13 Punkte, bei einer wo ich dachte die war gut nur 9. Naja ich hoffe auf das Beste


----------



## Lakor (5. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch Shakespeare genommen. Der andere Text war zwar einfach, aber die Aufgaben gingen gar nicht.

Bin aber froh dass man sämtliche Aufgaben nur durch Trivialwissen und ein wenig nachdenken hätte lösen können. So gut wie gar nicht für Englisch lernen war die richtige Idee  

Jetzt nur noch Freitag Päda und ich bin durch. Fast einen ganzen Monat bis zur mündlichen Prüfung frei


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Mai 2011)

Abi ... das war früher mal schwer (Als das Internet nicht so verbreitet war, vermute ich mal). o_O
Heute läuft jeder Depp damit rum .. als ob man die Dinger in Kornflakes-Packungen findet.
Deshalb ist das nur fürs Studium zu gebrauchen ... kein Arbeitgeber guckt noch aufs Abi.


----------



## BRWeiden (5. Mai 2011)

Englisch GK geschrieben... hab Shakespear genommen, denke das wird ganz gut  (und daber habe ich vorher allen erzählt, wenn Shakespear kommt nehme ich das andere xD)

naja folgen noch Mathe LK nächste woche Dienstag und Physik LK nächste woche Donnerstag :/ das wird hart...

und unter dem Druck krieg ich schon wieder WoW entzugserscheinungen obwohl ich seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr zocke -_-


----------



## pepeistda (5. Mai 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Warum fangen die Abiturprüfungen in manchen Bundesländern schon so früh an?
> Meien erste Klausur ist erst am 4.5.
> Hab also noch viel Zeit
> Bin allerdings ein bisschen neidisch, ist ja dann alles Anderthalb Monate früher vorbei




Meine auch, haben gerade erst die Abizeitung drucken lassen und sind schon fertig mit der Welt. Das mit den Prüfungen ist wie mit den Ferien, jedes Bundesland kocht da sein eigenes Süppchen...


----------



## Fuhunter (5. Mai 2011)

hab deutsch lk hinter mir (NRW), hab mich für das gedicht entschieden, wems was sagt. am Di ist Mathe GK und am Freitag den 13. (TIHIHI) Bio LK... keinen bock auf lernen....................................................................................


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Mai 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Abi ... das war früher mal schwer (Als das Internet nicht so verbreitet war, vermute ich mal). o_O




Nö war es nicht, das Gegenteil ist sogar der Fall (Quelle: Mutti, die vor 30 Jahren ihr ABI gemacht hat)  
Es liegt viel mehr am gesellschaftlichen Wandel von einer Arbeiter- zur Wissensgesellschaft. Aufs Gymnasium zu gehen oder zu studieren war früher ein Privileg - heute ist es normal.


----------



## Doomsta (8. Mai 2011)

Früher war das ABI doch der totale Witz ohne zentral Abitur.... da hat dich jeder lehrer gezielt auf den themenbereich getrimmt den er dann in der abi klausur gestellt hat, zentral abi macht die sache halt ein wenig anspruchsvoller, vor allem in reinen lern Fächern Wie Geschichte, Latein etc. .


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2011)

In den Bundesländern, wo es Zentralabitur gibt, mag das stimmen  Hier bei uns (RLP) war es damals sogar so, dass die Parallel-Leistungskurse unterschiedliche Abiturprüfungen geschrieben haben, weil wir auch z.B. unterschiedliche Lektüre gelesen haben.


----------



## Breasa (8. Mai 2011)

Am 6.4 war ich mit meinen Schriftlichen durch, gelernt hab ich eigentlich nur für den Bautechnik LK sonst nichts.

Anfang Juni ist noch Wirtschaft mündlich dran und das wars dann auch schon, es sei denn ich muss in die Nachprüfung, geh ich aber jetzt mal nicht von aus.

Bei uns an der Schule hat das Zentral-abi vielen das Genick gebrochen, da es viel abgedeckt hat, manche es zu einfach genommen haben und nicht alle Themenbereiche konnten bzw. gelernt hatten.
Wobei bei uns nur Mathe und Englisch Zentral war, der rest kommt erst im nächsten Jahr, daher konnte Deutsch noch von den Lehrern gestellt werden. Bei Bautechnik werden sich die nächsten Jahrgänge freuen wenns Zentral wird, da wird der Umfang noch größer als er schon ist.

Aber so gesehen hab ich mir da keinen Stress gemacht und wenn ich mir die panischen gesichter und blutunterlaufenen Augen meiner Mitschüler so anschaue denke ich auch, dass es so richtig war...darauf hätt ich ja sowas von kein bock 

Mal schauen wies ausgeht...


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> In den Bundesländern, wo es Zentralabitur gibt, mag das stimmen  Hier bei uns (RLP) war es damals sogar so, dass die Parallel-Leistungskurse unterschiedliche Abiturprüfungen geschrieben haben, weil wir auch z.B. unterschiedliche Lektüre gelesen haben.



Richtig, fand ich recht interessant, wie die drei Deutsch-LKs immer über den anderen gejammert haben, weil die so viel bessere Sachen lesen. Auf der anderen Seite ist das Gras eben immer grüner. ^^


----------



## Shaila (8. Mai 2011)

Ich habe Morgen auch Prüfungen, allerdings nur Realschulabschlussprüfungen. Aufgeregt bin ich aber schon ein wenig. Montag Deutsch, Mittwoch Englisch und Freitag dann Mathe. Deutsch macht mir am Wenigsten Sorge und vor Mathe habe ich am meisten Angst. Aber mal schauen, viele sagen, die sind garnicht so schlimm wie man denkt, ich will es hoffen.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Richtig, fand ich recht interessant, wie die drei Deutsch-LKs immer über den anderen gejammert haben, weil die so viel bessere Sachen lesen. Auf der anderen Seite ist das Gras eben immer grüner. ^^



...und die Warteschlange immer kürzer - ich erinnere mich da auch noch sehr gut dran


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2011)

In einigen Bundesländern gibt es dieses Jahr doppelte Abijahrgänge (13 Jahre und 12 Jahre).

Die einen haben schon vor ein paar Wochen die Prüfungen geschrieben, die anderen fangen damit jetzt an.

Soll den Ansturm an den Unis etwas verteilen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Tja, im Herbst wird es voll. Wir haben die, die wie üblich ihren Zivi fertig haben und zusätzlich noch die, die keinen machen müssen. Trier hat schon im Sommersemester jede Menge Zulauf bekommen - ich fürchte, im Wintersemester wird das Gedränge auf den Fluren groß. Schade, die Uni war immer so schön provinziell


----------



## Falathrim (8. Mai 2011)

Ich hab gestern meine mündliche Abiprüfung (Deutsch) mit 9 Punkten absolviert, womit das Abi in der Tasche ist ^-^ Jetzt heißt es nur noch auf die anderen Noten warten und dann (noch mehr) feiern 

Viel Glück noch denen, die noch am Abi sitzen


----------



## Tyro (11. Mai 2011)

Das hat das Schulministerium ja wieder wunderbar hinbekommen mit dne ganzen Problemen im Mathe GK, naja, ich im Mathe LK bin ja nicht davon betroffen, hatten HT1, HT4 und HT6 als Aufgaben, alle relativ gut lösbar und in Ordnung, Zeit war halt mega knapp, naja, morgen kommt mein persöhnliches Horrorfach, Physk LK, bekomme es einfach nicht auf die Reihe, naja, irgendwie auf ne glatte 4 schaukeln und gut ist!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (11. Mai 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip an alle: Die Abiprüfungen sind ein Witz im Vergleich zum Studium oder so mancher Ausbildung...also keinen Kopf machen, es ist alles halb so wild



joar, ich hab fürs abi höchstens 20 minuten am tach gelernt und immerhin mit 2,8 bestanden..in der schule aufpassen reicht da schon locka

richtig lernen fängt man wirklich erst mim studium an ..und man macht wenigstens etwas was einen interessiert....alles davor ist einfach nur easy/langweilig


btw. ich kann leute die einen auf "uhhh bin im abistress" und auch solche die sich "abi 20xx" aufkleber oder sowas aufs auto klatchen einfach nicht ausstehen xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Richtig, für das Bestehen braucht man nicht zu lernen. Doch wenn man mit dem Abi auch irgendwas anfangen will, sollte sich das schon im Bereich von 2,5-2,8 bewegen, und dafür muss man halt schon etwas tun. Allein die vielen NC an den Unis machen das ja schon erforderlich.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (11. Mai 2011)

och da gibt es tricks und kniffe...man kann intern die fächer wechseln ohne ins NC filter zu fallen....man wähle einfach irgendein fach und wechselt dann mit ner bestimmten anzahl an ETS punkten ins gewünschte (NC verseuchte)  ETS > NC

sowas geht zumindest bei uns


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> joar, ich hab fürs abi höchstens 20 minuten am tach gelernt und immerhin mit 2,8 bestanden..in der schule aufpassen reicht da schon locka
> 
> richtig lernen fängt man wirklich erst mim studium an ..und man macht wenigstens etwas was einen interessiert....alles davor ist einfach nur easy/langweilig





Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Richtig, für das Bestehen braucht man nicht zu lernen. Doch wenn man mit dem Abi auch irgendwas anfangen will, sollte sich das schon im Bereich von 2,5-2,8 bewegen, und dafür muss man halt schon etwas tun. Allein die vielen NC an den Unis machen das ja schon erforderlich.



So siehts aus... also ist es genau genommen Quatsch zu behaupten, man bräuchte nicht zu lernen.

Klar, wenn du Müllmann werden willst, kannste dich mit deinem 3er Abi bewerben, dafür bräuchte ich warscheinlich auch nix lernen. Aber das ist ja unrealistisch, weil das praktisch niemand macht. Hab jedenfalls noch von keinem Abiturienten gehört, dass er zur Müllabfuhr gegangen ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Naja, fürs Jura-Studium hat mein 3,1er ja auch gereicht. ^^ (Allerdings hab ich auch nen Behindertenausweis, der das Ganze rechtfertigt.)



> och da gibt es tricks und kniffe...man kann intern die fächer wechseln ohne ins NC filter zu fallen....man wähle einfach irgendein fach und wechselt dann mit ner bestimmten anzahl an ETS punkten ins gewünschte (NC verseuchte)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und das geht nur bei verwandten Studiengängen, die in der Regel noch im gleichen Fachbereich angesiedelt sind. Sprich: Volkswirtschaftslehre zu Betriebswirtschafslehre geht. Eine gängige Methode, um noch mehr BWL'er ranzuzüchten.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (11. Mai 2011)

ne, wenn du müllmann werden willst (was übrigens nen sehr gut bezahlter job ist) dann brauchste deine zeit nich mit abi zu verschwenden

nen abi ist eigentlich hauptsächlich fürs studium da..und es gibt mehr als genug unis und fhs die keinen NC erfordern, ergo ein besserer abi schnitt ist praktisch, aber fürs studium nicht zwingend notwenig



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, fürs Jura-Studium hat mein 3,1er ja auch gereicht. ^^ (Allerdings hab ich auch nen Behindertenausweis, der das Ganze rechtfertigt.)
> Und das geht nur bei verwandten Studiengängen, die in der Regel noch im gleichen Fachbereich angesiedelt sind. Sprich: Volkswirtschaftslehre zu Betriebswirtschafslehre geht. Eine gängige Methode, um noch mehr BWL'er ranzuzüchten.



komisch, bei uns haben einige informatiker zu bwl gewechselt ...ist höchstwahrscheinlich von uni zu uni unterschiedlich, man muss nur die richtige finden


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, fürs Jura-Studium hat mein 3,1er ja auch gereicht. ^^ (Allerdings hab ich auch nen Behindertenausweis, der das Ganze rechtfertigt.)



Hat der Ausweis echt soviel gebracht? Weil Jura studieren mit 3,1... das ist echt heftig. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hat der Ausweis echt soviel gebracht? Weil Jura studieren mit 3,1... das ist echt heftig. ^^



Ach, den hab ich dafür gar nicht gebraucht, ist bei uns ohne NC. Allerdings nur, weil überdurchschnittlich viele durch die Prüfungen fliegen.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ach, den hab ich dafür gar nicht gebraucht, ist bei uns ohne NC. Allerdings nur, weil überdurchschnittlich viele durch die Prüfungen fliegen.



Achso ok... das hab ich auch schon von Mathe z.B. gehört... da brechen soviele ab oder kommen nicht durch die Prüfungen, dass der NC einfach weggelassen wird.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Achso ok... das hab ich auch schon von Mathe z.B. gehört... da brechen soviele ab oder kommen nicht durch die Prüfungen, dass der NC einfach weggelassen wird.



Und hast du dich nun für ein Fach entschieden?


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und hast du dich nun für ein Fach entschieden?



Jo, ich möchte am liebsten Soziale Arbeit studieren (bzw. Pädagogik in einigen Bundesländern).

Ob der NC aber reicht, ist nicht fraglich, ich lerne grad noch wie ein Verrückter um meinen Schnitt zu pushen. 

edit: der NC ist FRAGLICH, nicht NICHT fraglich ^^


----------



## Lakor (12. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, ich möchte am liebsten Soziale Arbeit studieren (bzw. Pädagogik in einigen Bundesländern).
> 
> Ob der NC aber reicht, ist nicht fraglich, ich lerne grad noch wie ein Verrückter um meinen Schnitt zu pushen.
> 
> edit: der NC ist FRAGLICH, nicht NICHT fraglich ^^



Oh schau an, ein Gleichgesinnter . 

Aus welchem Bundesland kommst du denn? bzw muss man bei euch auch an nahezu sämtlichen Fachhochschulen ein 3 Monatiges Praktikum vorlegen um zugelassen zu werden? 

Ich tu mich aktuell relativ schwer eins zu finden da jeder (berechtigt) der Meinung ist dass ein so langes Praktikum sinnlos ist wenn die Person absolut keine Ausbildung in diesem Bereich hat.^^


----------



## Michalute (12. Mai 2011)

Kann dazu nur eins sagen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RI8rCyaMNcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Oh schau an, ein Gleichgesinnter .
> 
> Aus welchem Bundesland kommst du denn? bzw muss man bei euch auch an nahezu sämtlichen Fachhochschulen ein 3 Monatiges Praktikum vorlegen um zugelassen zu werden?
> 
> Ich tu mich aktuell relativ schwer eins zu finden da jeder (berechtigt) der Meinung ist dass ein so langes Praktikum sinnlos ist wenn die Person absolut keine Ausbildung in diesem Bereich hat.^^



Neee, ein Vorpraktikum brauche ich nicht.
Im Studium muss man dann eins machen, aber das ist erst im 2. Semester glaub ich. Muss nochmal schauen.

Ich komme aus Niedersachsen, möchte aber in Hessen studieren. Und du?

edit:



Michalute schrieb:


> Kann dazu nur eins sagen
> [...]



Wie geil ist das denn?


----------

